
Put your phone in do not disturb mode forever - TheAuditor
https://theoutline.com/post/6063/put-your-phone-in-do-not-disturb-mode-forever?zd=1&zi=6es25dst
======
RickS
My phone has been this way for at least 2 years. probably closer to 4.

It's mostly fantastic. Highly recommended. The sky does not fall.

Did nothing to curb the addition, however. I still check incessantly. Just
unprompted.

Also, turn your read receipts on. It's a form of honesty that helps people
form a realistic picture of what's going on with you (that sometimes you can
see something, but don't have the time/energy/care to reply). I find this
casual boundary to be healthy. It also pressures you to be more courteous to
people where it counts (you can ignore this person, but they'll know. act
accordingly)

------
plaidfuji
Am I the only person who just denies notifications from every app? The only
time my phone buzzes or bings or lights up is for texts, calls and voicemail.
And I'm still considering following this advice!

~~~
kseistrup
My phone is on silent 24×7 (with vibrations allowed for texts and calls, but
not from emails), and on dnd from 10pm to 8am. I seriously consider putting it
in dnd mode 24×7.

------
some_account
Mine is always in do not disturb.

The only thing that makes noise is if someone calls me.

I also don't use any "social" media really. I spend 10 mins here on HN every
morning and night though.

------
jeromebaek
Done this, also unfollowed every friend on Facebook. Never went back.

------
kseistrup
It's a bit peculiar that an author who pimps dnd mode chooses a design with an
animated line moving in your visual field.

------
anotheryou
I do this too, only clients (but they learn), mom and girlfriend are sometimes
mildly annoyed :)

